# Taking bun away from home to socialize?



## amdfarm (Mar 12, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to put this question, hope it's in the right spot. If it's not I'm sure the Mods will move it for me. 

As you can see I have a large bun bun and she attracts a lot of attention just by sharing her photos on my phone. Most didn't know there were breeds of bunnies that large. I've had more than one person ask if she was a stuffed animal when I show pics of her in my lap. haha

Do any of you take your buns on "car rides" to go visit friends or family? Either for fun, socialize or just to give them some different stimulation? This is something I'd really like to do w/ Hope. She's been invited to my hair salon (they all are amazed by her) haha, and to my parents. My son would also like me to bring her to school to their science class sometime. He's in charge of the class guinea pig, Rodney, and stays after school every Tuesday to clean his cage. Yeah, his teacher loves him!  My grandma is in a nursing home and I thought it would be kinda neat to take her there. All on a harness, of course. Grandma has demetia, so she wouldn't know me, but there are other residentsthat aren't going through that and probably remember growing up on the farm and having all sorts of critters. (My mini donkey will be making a visit this summer when it's nicer for the residents to come outside and see him.)

Do you think any of things would be too stressful for her?

TIA


----------



## Yield (Mar 12, 2011)

amdfarm wrote:


> I wasn't sure where to put this question, hope it's in the right spot.Â  If it's not I'm sure the Mods will move it for me.
> 
> As you can see I have a large bun bun and she attracts a lot of attention just by sharing her photos on my phone.Â  Most didn't know there were breeds of bunnies that large.Â  I've had more than one person ask if she was a stuffed animal when I show pics of her in my lap. haha
> 
> ...



[align=center]It depends on the bunny (on if it is too stressful or not). You won't know unless you try =) 

I take Silas (my Flemish) to Petco and people ask if their kids can get pictures of him and he gets pics taken of him. It's so funny. 

For the nursing home thing, I think you'll need permission though.

I've taken Sabriel and Solara into the pet store as well =P They don't seem TOO bothered by the car.

I enjoy taking my rabbits places, maybe it's cause I love showing off how cute they are XD


----------



## cindyrads (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think so. Flemish are so chill by nature she probably wouldn't bat an eye. 

When I was younger I used to take my rabbit places with me and he did fine. When my husband and I first moved in together we had four rabbits living in the apartment with us. We used to put the seat down in the back of my Camaro, load them all in and take them to the park to run around. We only used a harness on one of them because she liked to make us chase her when it was time to go. It was a big game to her. 

People used to come up and ask us "are those your rabbits?". We did a lot of rabbit PR back then. LOL!

Anyway, our rabbits did fine in the car and in other environments and they weren't even flemish. I'm sure your girl will do great.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2011)

We take all our buns different places for performances and they are so chill with it now, they know what's happening when their carriers come out and they hop right on in to see where we are going that day.

I think it would be a great idea to take the bun out and socialize her while exposing her to new things


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Lisa, Miss Hope is Beautiful.

I think taking her to the Nursing Home is a Brilliant idea. The resident would love to see and pet her. My Mom was in a Home for the Aged for many years with Alzheimer's. Honestly to have had a someone bring a pet to see the residents, I know they would love it. I do know someone that brings his dog to a Seniors home ad they just love it.

If you do it, take pictures. I'd love to see them.

Susan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 12, 2011)

Socializing rabbits is a great thing. It gets them used to going places and makes trips less stressful for them. 
I would start small, like going to a pet store when it is not too busy and don't stay too long. Smaller pet stores can be better as they tend to be less busy and there aren't as many dogs around or other animals. 
If she does well with that (and after you get her home), then progress further. The hair salon could be good, but I would not bring her while you are getting done unless you take the carrier for her to relax in. 
If you are going to take her to the school or nursing homes, make sure she is welcome there. Talk to the teacher and the principal about brining her in. You should be there and only have her there for the class. For the nursing home, go in and ask them if you can bring her, some places do have rules about pets. Most do allow pets for visits, but make sure before you go. 

Make sure you get her used to the harness before you start going places. You may need to get a large cat or a small dog harness for her. Have the harness on for all adventures. Also get her used to a carrier as you should have her in it in the car and to take her into some places. 

Be prepared for odd comments. Some include 'is that a rabbit' and other surprised comments. That can then lead to 'I used to have a rabbit' stories which never end well. Along with the occasional comment about eating rabbits.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 12, 2011)

I've heard of bunnies going to visit at rest homes and hospital before. Nancy used to take a bunny to school with her on Wednesdays as it was Bunny Club Day. We've taken Serena, our Checkered Giant to Petsmart too. I just put a quilt in a cart and then wheel her around. It depends on the bunny though. Some don't like car trips too well and other don't mind.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 12, 2011)

You need to ask the activities director at the home first. You will need a letter from the vet stating that the rabbit is free and clear of disease. I'm going to use Willie my NZ as apet therapy rabbit. Go luck.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! And thanks, Susan! I think she is, too. 

I didn't just plan on showing up w/ her w/out asking or being invited. I'm not that kind of person.

She doesn't mind car rides at all. It was her first time when I got her and it was an hour drive home. 

Salon day would not be on appt day for sure.


----------



## tamsin (Mar 12, 2011)

It does depend on personality. You also need to think about the safety of individual situations. I would always advise travelling in a secure carrier rather than harness as bunnies feel more secure and have somewhere to run back to once let out. It also protects against other animals you can't control eg a dog walking down the street. A nursing home/school is probably safer than a hairsalon as they are closed environments, you can control the doors and who is there. 

Rabbits should be secured in a carrier for car journeys for their and your safety. Even if you're a careful driver, doesn't mean everyone around you is. Break suddenly and a rabbit will go through the windscreen just as easily as a child would.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 12, 2011)

No worries! She has a carrier for the vehicle. Just would have her harnessed when out so I can control where she goes.


----------



## butsy (Mar 12, 2011)

i used to bring butsy lots of places withme when she was a baby but i quickly noticed she disliked it so i stopped !! i guess it all depends on the bun


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it depends on the bun. Otto is very laid back and doesn't seem to mind car trips. He's been to my parents' house, my mother-in-law's house, and to friends' houses (they were pet sitting for us). In all cases he came right out of his carrier and laid down, happy as a clam. I'm not sure I'd take him around in general because he's not super friendly and wouldn't enjoy people holding him and trying to pet him, but the car ride part wouldn't be a problem.

Hannah, on the other hand, hates car rides and doesn't like to be in new places. On the trip to my mother-in-law's she was very nervous and jumpy the whole 4 days we were there, and I remember how jumpy she was when she first arrived at our house. I still don't hesitate to take her with use for holidays, but I don't think she'd appreciate driving around town for fun.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Mar 14, 2011)

I take my Flemish all over the place. She is a registered pet partner thru Delta Society so she does pet therapy. I take her to an elementary school to visit each month as part of READing Paws. I also take her to the hospital to visit. For fun we go to the pet stores around town. She also visits my parents house. She will wear her harness and lead and walk thru the places I take her. I also push her shopping baskets in the pet stores when she gets tired of hopping. When she visits the hospital, they give me a wheelchair to push her in because she is too heavy to carry plus she does not like being carried. Prepare to spend a lot more time if you take her out. People go nuts over her. She seems to like the attention.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, Tiffany, Laura and Robin!

She's a pretty laid back girl, which will help for sure. But if she doesn't like it then we won't do it. We'll be traveling for shows later this summer so it'll kinda be a prepare for that type of deal.

As for the hair salon. My friend owns it and it's HUGE for a salon. There are two doors for people to come and go. It'll be easy to have her harnessed and keep her out of trouble and enjoy the oooooh and awwwws and pets. She doesn't care for being carried either and she'll sit on ur lap for a few before she decides she wants down and then will jump back up in ur lap and back down. She's not a lap bunny, but I wished she was.  Maybe I can make one of her babies a lap bunny. HAHA

Anyone have any links or tips on leash/harness training? I think she'll be cool w/ it, as she has for about everything else I've asked of her.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Mar 22, 2011)

I know what you mean about the lap...mine is lap bunny when she wants a treat or something I am eating. Here is my take on the harness...I have not found any links or anything which would be a great if they are out there. My rabbit is clicker trained for all her behaviors and new things she learns but I found this method did not work with the harness. I keep trying new things with the harness and she just doesn't want to wear it but she will. What I do is put it on her and immediatly follow up with something she enjoys. At home, I put in on and take her outside to play with the dog and she responds well to this. When I take her somewhere, I wait until we get thereto putthe harness onand immediately she gets to interact with people or shop in the petstore. I found that if I put the harness on her and then put her in the crate she pouts reallly bad and chews on the harness.Hope this helps some.


----------

